# 15,000 mile service



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Oil change and tire rotation.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Owners manual... has all the info you need!

Nothing special at 15,000 miles though FYI


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Probably could use a new _engine and_ cabin air filter too.

Edit: Owners manual says 45k for the engine air filter?! Good lord... I'm personally at least gonna inspect it every 15k. Regarding the cabin air filter, all my previous cars have been filthy by 15k


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From the 2014 Owner's Manual - Severe Service chart:

Rotate tires and perform Required Services.
Check engine oil level and oil life percentage.
Change engine oil and filter, if needed.
Drain the diesel fuel filter of water. (Diesel Only)

I recommend everyone use the 2014 Owners Manual for their service schedule. The 2011-2013 manuals leave a lot of routine services out.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

This is the 2014 owners manual. Some of the service intervals changed from the 2013 to the 2014 (there's a couple things that are just a little more frequent). I keep it bookmarked for easy reference.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...als and Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze 2nd print.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

When is the big mantience mileage at?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use a spur drill for the two rod ends and the two ball joints, clean hole for adding self tapping zerk fittings with a shot of grease watching the bellows for expansion. They last a lot longer this way. Also spray the control rod, front and rear, and the stabilizer rubber bushings with silicone, each oil change, also last longer this way.

Hoping the upper strut bearings are greased, were not on my 04 Cavalier found rusty balls inside. Always check the air filter each oil change, amazingly clean, but find dead flies on the bottom, give these a decent burial. 

Just general checks when under, brake lines, pad wear, exhaust, parking brake cables. And of course, all fluids,the fan belt, and check for any leaks. Use a good torque wrench for the oil drain plug and filter cap. And of course, kick the tires. Actually check these for even wear.

Just general checks for the wiring, and all those battery terminals. Condenser has to be clean, but do this a lot more frequently during the bug season.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Markgriffey said:


> When is the big maintenance mileage at?


Look in the owners manual but most everything other than Oil change and tire rotation is checking things probably not going to see anything till close to 100000. I am sure you have seen on this forum about checking your plug gap and rear brake drums. Just drive the car. Most everything is closer to 100000. Back in the 80s -90s some dealerships told you needed regular service like 15K 30K 45K. Anymore they tell you to reference your manual since they don't know as it varies by car and there aren't things that need servicing like grease fittings etc. If there is anything in particular you want to know, ask but it will be oil changes and tire rotations.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Markgriffey said:


> When is the big mantience mileage at?


Check out Mcneo Post above for the owners manual, checkout section 11-5 for the normal and 11-7 for severe maintenance schedule. 

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...als and Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze 2nd print.pdf

There is really no major maintenance required with these cars, what are you expecting to have to do at 15K miles? Besides normal oil changes the only require maintenance in 100K miles is a transmission fluid change, air filter, cabin filter spark plugs. If your still driving your cruze at 150K, coolant brake fluid and serpentine belt.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Refill gas tank. Seriously though, it wouldn't hurt to check your spark plug gaps.....if you haven't done that already.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok thanks for all your help. When I went for my oil change at 10,000 miles the service rep said next Big mantience will be at 15,000 will cost you a couple $100. Never asked what exactly they were going to do.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thats a good sign you need to find a new dealership ASAP.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, keep on getting post cards from my dealer for a $19.95 oil change with a 27 point check up. Well more like $69.95 if you want dexos.

Never learned what those 27 points are. Son finally started to do his own oil changes, when his vehicle was under warranty, nothing wrong with it, but out of warranty, everything is wrong with it. Tell him things like his power steering pump is ready to go south. Brings it over and has his dad check it. No leaks, fluid is clean, works fine, belt is good. If not this, the AT, if not that, the struts, if not this, the differential, if not that, the .......


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

So I went to do an oil change today and the dealer was trying to sell me the 15,000 mile service for $169.95 What do you guys think?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

What do they have listed as things that have to be done for this 15,000 mile service? I've never heard of that before and seems a little fishy.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

izzone2000 said:


> What do they have listed as things that have to be done for this 15,000 mile service? I've never heard of that before and seems a little fishy.


This



obermd said:


> From the 2014 Owner's Manual - Severe Service chart:
> 
> Rotate tires and perform Required Services.
> Check engine oil level and oil life percentage.
> ...





Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the description.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Markgriffey said:


> View attachment 79378
> This is the description.


I would ask the dealer for an itemized list of what services are included for that $169.99. Or is that what's listed in the little box below?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I do all fluids and filters at 15K.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Psychomidgit said:


> I do all fluids and filters at 15K.


How much does that run you?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Depends on the vehicle and where I buy the fluid. I do all the work myself because I don't trust either dealer up here. On this car I don't know because I just hit 7500 mi. The only fluid I never touched was power steering unless it leaked or I had to change a part of that system. But to give you an idea, my 15K for this vehicle will consist of this:
-coolant drain and fill
-brake fluid flush
-clutch fluid flush
-transmission drain and fill(I have a manual, auto would be the same with a filter change, if the trans has a dipstick, otherwise I'd have to take it somewhere)
-LOF
-air filter
-cabin air filter
-check the spark plugs
I think that's all there is for this car, other vehicles would be:
-Diff fluid change
-fuel filter change
-PCV replace


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What's the LOF?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> So I went to do an oil change today and the dealer was trying to sell me the 15,000 mile service for $169.95 What do you guys think?


Pull out the 2014 Cruze manual and see what's in there. Specifically it says for the "Severe" 15,000 mile service:


> Rotate tires and perform Required Services.
> Check engine oil level and oil life percentage.
> Change engine oil and filter, if needed.
> Drain the diesel fuel filter of water. (Diesel Only)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If that's worth 160 then I must've accidentally bought a mercedes


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I live in the most severe area of the U.S. and the 2014 comes with 2 years of 'free maintenance'. I plan to pay nothing, and there is even fine print with the free maintenance which consists of 4 Oil changes, 4 Tire rotations if really done, and 112 points checked (4 x 27). I wonder in the fine print it says I must wait until my Oil Life monitor reads zero, or I can go every 6 months?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

money_man said:


> What's the LOF?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lube, Oil, Filter


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Psychomidgit said:


> Depends on the vehicle and where I buy the fluid. I do all the work myself because I don't trust either dealer up here. On this car I don't know because I just hit 7500 mi. The only fluid I never touched was power steering unless it leaked or I had to change a part of that system. But to give you an idea, my 15K for this vehicle will consist of this:
> -coolant drain and fill
> -brake fluid flush
> -clutch fluid flush
> ...


You should be good on power steering fluid indefinitely unless you are an overseas Cruze. Check the fuse and press on to the next item on the list. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I live in the most severe area of the U.S. and the 2014 comes with 2 years of 'free maintenance'. I plan to pay nothing, and there is even fine print with the free maintenance which consists of 4 Oil changes, 4 Tire rotations if really done, and 112 points checked (4 x 27). I wonder in the fine print it says I must wait until my Oil Life monitor reads zero, or I can go every 6 months?


Did this information come with your car?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That is classic, dealer developed, service menu selling of service.

Simple terms: Dealer developed scam to increase their income only.

If it isn't in the manual, it is a homemade service........a fool and his money are soon parted.

I have seen this scamming going on for over 50 years in the biz.....one would think folks will see through it but it never happens.....just keep falling for the same old scam.

Comon folks, just read the book and follow the guidlines and save yourself a ton of money......Chevy did a great job of creating a low maintenance expense car and wrote the book.

Eazy Peazy.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

money_man said:


> Did this information come with your car?


Yes, there is even a web page. For those like me that put low mileage on their Cars I will get less than 4 Oil changes? Seems it goes by the interval in the manual plus the Oil Life monitor. I thought I had read this?


2 Years/24,000 Miles of Included Scheduled Maintenance[SUP]†[/SUP] No one knows your vehicle better than the Chevrolet Certified Service Experts. They carefully assess and care for your vehicle while keeping a detailed history of your maintenance visits. Included with your purchase of any 2014 vehicle purchased after May 1, 2013, this expert care ensures your vehicle’s overall performance for the long run. Services include:


Replace engine oil and oil filter (excludes Spark EV)
A thorough 27-point vehicle inspection provides a detailed assessment from Chevrolet Certified Technicians
4-wheel tire rotation (excludes dual rear wheel vehicles, all Corvette models and select Camaro models – ZL1 model and 1LE package cars – due to their unidirectional tires. See the Owner’s Manual for details.)


http://www.chevrolet.com/comprehensive-coverage.html


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder about that....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> From the 2014 Owner's Manual - Severe Service chart:
> 
> Rotate tires and perform Required Services.
> Check engine oil level and oil life percentage.
> ...


 *What do you mean "leave a lot of routine services out"?. Are you talking about additional recommended mileage services?. I figured they would keep all this up to date.*


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *What do you mean "leave a lot of routine services out"?. Are you talking about additional recommended mileage services?. I figured they would keep all this up to date.*


They changed the mileage on some things and added others. Just download the most current manual from GM website and compare the service interval in the back to your current manual.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> They changed the mileage on some things and added others. Just download the most current manual from GM website and compare the service interval in the back to your current manual.


 *Oh I see. Well ill go to Chevrolet.com and look at that owners manual for the 2014 cruze to compare. If anything else, ill just get the paper copy of the owners manual for a 2014.*


----------

